# Painted Provo Pen



## jssmith3 (Jun 19, 2006)

I had made a promise to someone special that I wouldn't post a picture of the pen I submitted for the Provo gallery but since its over I would like to show it now.  The wood is Paela I got from Dario (thanks again Dario) I still left there saying to myself I wasn't worthy due to the unbelievable pen workmanship I saw there. I truelly look forward to trying what I learned there and then returning again next year.
Have a great day.
Janet


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice! Did you paint that on?


----------



## Dario (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice... looks familiar, have I seen this before? [] LOL


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonky_
> <br />Very nice! Did you paint that on?


Yes, I painted it on.


----------



## clewless (Jun 19, 2006)

Janet, there is no need for you to  be modest about your talent.

I was indeed fortunate to see this and two other hand painted pens by Janet at Provo.  She is truly an artist and someday I will be happy if I am able to purchase one of her pens.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 19, 2006)

That is a beautiful pen Janet.  If you don't mind me asking, is there any special prep of the pen prior to the painting?  Great Job!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with Joe that Janet has a great talent which make her pens extra special![]
Beautiful pen by the way!![]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 19, 2006)

10!


----------



## guts (Jun 19, 2006)

i think the Bluesman(lou)said it all.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 19, 2006)

Give me a ruler and I can "almost" draw a stright line. Janet you are truly an ARTIST.


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments. As you can tell, it's very hard for me to just  turn a pen, I have to most of the time inlay it or paint on it, unless it has fantastic figure of course. This is one of the most therapuetic things I have ever done.
Have a great evening,
Janet


----------



## challagan (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice Janet. The brushwork is top notch, beautiful pen. 

Corey


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 19, 2006)

Beautiful pen.Great work. It must be nice to have all that talent.[]


----------



## laserturner (Jun 20, 2006)

Janet,
Saw your painted pens. Loved them all. It was fun meeting you and yours at Provo. Keep it up. See ya there next year.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 20, 2006)

I too saw Janet's pen in the display plus the two she was using. The pens are nice as she is. I enjoyed meeting Janet and visiting just a little. Did you ever find the pizza group? Keep the paintbrushes moving and the lathe spinning. Looking forward to your next post.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 20, 2006)

Janet,
   It sure looks beautiful. I would like to hear some discription of the process as some before me have asked, how about it?
Glenn


----------



## chitswood (Jun 20, 2006)

Very beautiful design[]


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oobak_
> <br />Janet,
> It sure looks beautiful. I would like to hear some discription of the process as some before me have asked, how about it?
> Glenn



Its very simple actually just very time consuming, you turn the pen to the size you want, put a CA finish on, paint it (acrylics), then put another CA finish on. 

Don, I found the pizza group and we had a fantastic dinner, I am sorry you and your wife could not make it.  Next year hopefully you will be able to join us.  

I think one of these days I will put together something on how I do this, I am just still perfecting it.  Johnathon also does a fantastic paint job on his series I just don't know his method either.
You guys have a great day and keep turning.
Janet []


----------



## ashaw (Jun 20, 2006)

Janet 
It truely is a beautiful pen.  The artistic work on the pen is fantastic.  Who next year I will get to Provo.


----------



## Fangar (Jun 20, 2006)

Janet,

I saw this pen on the site for provo and must say that you really have found a wonderful niche in penmaking.  Truly one of a kind.

Fangar


----------



## woodmarc (Jun 20, 2006)

what a beautiful combo of the two artforms! An awsome example of a true artist.

Marc


----------



## johncrane (Jun 20, 2006)

just keeps geting better' and better' well done.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice Janet, I love the paint work. I have three slimlines lthat I will not part with. I didn't do the paint though. keep it up.


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />Very nice Janet, I love the paint work. I have three slimlines lthat I will not part with. I didn't do the paint though. keep it up.


Hi Daniel, you and I have corresponded before about your painted pens.  The person who painted it didn't put a finish on them if I remember correctly and I told you after doing my first one that a CA finish can be done without messing the painting up.  Your pens were the one's that inspired me to start doing this. I am glad to know who it was that first inspired me cause I haven't been able to figure out where I first saw them []
Janet


----------



## pete00 (Jun 21, 2006)

wow, very nice thanks for showing us....

If mother nature ever retires, you can take her place and paint all the flowers....


----------

